
Artistic style transfer for videos [video] - mmastrac
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQk_Sfl7kSc&feature=youtu.be
======
mmastrac
Paper here:
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1604.08610v1.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1604.08610v1.pdf),
and possibly a better video here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Khuj4ASldmU&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Khuj4ASldmU&feature=youtu.be)

~~~
liamzebedee
The video linked is much better IMO.

------
orlandohill
I can imagine making good use of techniques like these for some of my game
ideas.

It would also enable films like A Scanner Darkly to be made with much smaller
animation budgets.
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eke5VnpNcNk](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eke5VnpNcNk)

------
tacos
Like the "morph" fad of the early 90s and the Photoshop/Kai filter fads -- I
feel like I'm just waiting for a Geico commercial or OK Go video to use this
so we can call it done and move on.

This stuff kinda looks like crap and there seems to be a race to demo as much
ugly, unfinished trippy stuff as possible. With the web, I wonder if people
will burn out on it before agencies get a chance to mine it to sell cars and
insurance.

There certainly is a higher bar now for this sort of publishing. Watching
these amateurish videos -- poorly paced and awkwardly chopped together -- just
doesn't fly in 2016.

~~~
gedy
I think you're incorrect - this is the future of animation.

Whilst these are pasted together samples - imagine the power of animating a
piece, then being able to adjust the style at will. This takes a ton of manual
work out of that, and quite magical to me.

~~~
tacos
This isn't animation, it's painting. And animation is composited in layers so
it wouldn't need any of this (poorly done!) scene segmentation. You really
think Hollywood hasn't done these sorts of obvious shader experiments and
tossed them out because... well, they look like schlock and middle America
doesn't get the art history reference anyway?

If you want to make something look like an oil painting dig out SIGGRAPH
papers from 20 years ago. If you want to cop the style of a reference painting
(fad!) then code it up properly inside Blender and render something. Even if
artists decide to use this approach, this isn't the way the technology will be
deployed in animation.

~~~
nitrogen
Surely one could use this to previsualize stylistic changes before committing
to repainting by hand?

~~~
tacos
That really isn't the way it works. Hollywood spends millions developing a
look. If they want to see a mockup, they spend the bucks, because the magic
really does come from the human element. If anything, seeing a robot do it
poorly turns off producers. It's anti-inspirational. It implies something is
either cliche or about to be commodified. That's the last thing they want
before embarking on a multi-year, couple hundred million dollar artistic
endeavor -- whether movie or game.

There are tech teams inside these companies (of course) and they do take input
from academia (Gollum's skin...) but, having been there, it most certainly
doesn't look like this.

